

The six corporations that decide the news - joewee
http://www.businessinsider.com/these-6-corporations-control-90-of-the-media-in-america-2012-6

======
nemmonszz
just for the record, this article is from 2012 and the infographic is from
2011, so this probably isn't entirely accurate anymore (which isn't to say
that the general point isn't valid).

